# mekle/makla kalmamak



## ttttr

In a book I am reading I do not understand the following sentence:
"Insanlık tarihinin pek az devri, dehası yalnızca çağının ilimlerini kavramakla kalmayıp, bilinmeyenlere kadar uzanan dev zekalara sahip olmakla övünebilir."

I guess it means something like: "In the history of mankind, there are few periods in which geniuses can be lauded as reaching the ignorant ones, and not only be known to the scientists of that age.", but I would be looking forward to a more precise translation. I am grammatically stuck here.


----------



## shafaq

Just a try 
"In the history of mankind, there are few periods that can be proud  of having giant intelligences(brains) which their perceptions don't be contended with grasping their ages' sciences; but also extend to (cover) the unknown.


----------



## spiraxo

My try:

_In the history of mankind, quite a few periods could feel proud of having great minds that not only did comprehend the sciences of their times, but also stretched into the unknowns._


----------



## ttttr

Thank you!

What is the more general translation of the expression "-mekle/makla kalmak", like here "kavramakla kalmayıp" ?


----------



## spiraxo

I did not understand your question.


----------



## ttttr

I answer myself: I guess it is "not only do (something or other)".

He does not only play guitar, but also plays Saz:
Gitarayı çalmakla kalmıyor, sazı da çalıyor.

Correct?


----------



## spiraxo

For the English part this may help. 


> He does not only play guitar, but also plays Saz:
> Gitar*ayı* çalmakla kalmıyor, saz*ı* da çalıyor.



or
_Sadece gitar değil saz da çalıyor_


----------

